
Welcome to the Wikipedia of the Alt-Right - veggiefits
https://www.wired.com/story/welcome-to-the-wikipedia-of-the-alt-right/
======
MrZongle2
If the comments in the article are any indication, there's a lot of anger
about people being able to fork Wikipedia and promote their own opinions on
their own site. Amazing.

